# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Ναυάγιο SEABREEZE I

## mastrokostas

Βαπόρι και αυτό με ιστορία στο Μαϊάμι και στην Καραϊβική, όπου και αυτο το ταξίδευαν Έλληνες ναυτικοί .Τον Δεκέμβριο του 2000 και κατευθυνόμενο προς Νέα Υόρκη , έπεσε σε σφοδρή θαλασσοταραχή και βυθίσθηκε κοντά στο Cape Charles, της Virginia.Ήταν άδειο από επιβάτες και μόνο με πλήρωμα 34 ατόμων ,από τους οποίους οι αξιωματικοί της γέφυρας και της μηχανής ήταν Έλληνες .Η διάσωση έγινε από την Αμερικάνικη ακτοφυλακή με ελικόπτερα, και διασώθηκαν όλοι .Ο καπετάνιος του ήταν γνωστός μου και τον είχα συναντήσει σε δυο πλοία την μια σαν υποπλοίαρχο και την άλλη σαν ύπαρχο . 


Το πλοιο 

SeaBreeze3.jpg

πηγη .http://www.chesterahoy.com/SHIPS/cs2.htm

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ με τα σινιάλα της Costa line 

federico_C_1958_1.jpg

Και εδώ με της Premier cruises .Δείτε πόσα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα έχει !
royale_1958_1.jpg
πηγη .http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/federico_c_1958_b_2.htm

----------


## Haddock

Μαστρο Κώστα,

¶νοιξες εντυπωσιακό θέμα! Όπως τα λες είναι. Όμορφο σκαρί με τις κλασικές γραμμές και τα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα. Η ατυχία του σκαριού ξεκίνησε από τη γέννηση του. Στο άρθρο αυτό, ο πρόεδρος της Premier Cruise Line αναφέρεται στην ατυχία του σκαριού:




> Probably no one knows as much about the Sea Breeze as Bruce Nierenberg, who twice served as president of Premier Cruise Line. He tells the shipΆs story from the beginning around 1956, when the Italian, family-owned Costa Line (now part of Carnival) originally designed the vessel, then named the Federico C. *Nierenberg says the shipΆs balance problems date to the launch of its hull, which promptly capsized and sank.* The mishap caused great embarrassment in Italy, especially because the ship was the first built by Costa Line. Nierenberg believes the architect took his own life, although this cannot be verified. *“The ship always had a weight and balance issue,” Nierenberg says. “It wasnΆt the most stable vessel ever built, by any means.”*




Το βαπόρι βυθίστηκε υπό μυστηριώδες συνθήκες και πολλά γράφτηκαν στον τοπικό τύπο για τα ακριβή αίτια του συμβάντος. 




> Then the new owners took out a $20 million insurance policy on the vessel, according to Bruce Nierenberg, founder and former president and CEO of Premier Cruise Lines. The ship was worth maybe $5 or $6 million. The new owners hired a crew of  foreigners and ordered the captain to brave the stormy seas and sail south. “My opinion is that the Sea Breeze was never destined to get to the Bahamas,” Nierenberg says by telephone. Emphasizing that his theory could never be proven, he adds, “If you and I were going to sink a ship, that [4,300-foot trench off the Virginia coast] was a pretty good place.”



Για να δούμε μερικές φωτογραφίες από τη προσπάθεια διάσωσης του πληρώματος.

seabr_00.jpg seabr_01.jpg

seabr_02.jpg seabr_03.jpg


Το πλοίο βυθίστηκε 290 μίλια από τις ακτές της Virginia των ΗΠΑ, σε διεθνή ύδατα. Παρ' όλα αυτά, η ακτοφυλακή των ΗΠΑ επιχείρησε σε αντίξοες συνθήκες σε μια από τις εντυπωσιακότερες διασώσεις που έχουν ποτέ γίνει δια αέρος. Οι φωτογραφίες μιλούν από μόνες τους, αλλά όσοι θέλετε υπάρχει αναφορά που μπορείτε να διαβάσετε με καταιγιστικούς ρυθμούς τη διάσωση του πληρώματος.

Copyright Φωτογραφιών:Ακτοφυλακή των ΗΠΑ

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε Νικόλα σε ευχαριστώ για το υλικό που βρήκες ,και είναι πράγματι εντυπωσιακές οι αφηγήσεις .Υπάρχουν και πράγματα που όμως που δεν μπορούμε να γράψουμε ,αλλά μπορούμε να διηγηθούμε σε καμιά συναντήσει του Nautilia.Την διάσωση την είχε δήξει κάποια στιγμή ο Skai, με συνεντεύξεις των πιλότων, αλλά και του καπετάνιου

----------


## britanis

give it more pictures of the sinking time??

----------


## starce

This ship, built at Cantieri di Sestri Ponente had, since the beginning, problems, never resolved  of ballast. Even in port was always a very slight roll and was affectionately renamed the ''dancer ship''

----------


## britanis

from a postcard :Razz:

----------


## Haddock

britanis, there are two *superb* videos of the *mission* that will give you an impression of how the rescue unfolded. The US coast guard crews were amazing to pull off an almost incredible feat of rescue.

----------


## Naias II

Με τα σινιάλα της Dolphin Cruises Lines

img263.jpg

img264.jpg

Σημειώνεται ότι τα στοιχεία δεν είναι σχετικά με τα πραγματικά

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Starce, she was not the only Italian Liner to suffer from instability. The duo Andrea Doria/Christoforo Colombo also suffered from the same problem. As a matter of fact after the sinking of Andrea Doria there was a lot of talk that her instability contributed to her capsizing. Also, Leonardo Da Vinci had 3.000 tons of iron placed on her keel to reduce the instability problem and the extra weight made her heavy and fuel thirsty and uneconomical to use as a cruiseship.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το πρώτο νεότευκτο της ιταλικής Linea Costa για την μεταναστευτική γραμμή της Νοτίου Αμερικής ήταν το όμορφο Federico C. Η Costa παρήγγειλε το 1956 στα ναυπηγεία Ansaldo Sestri-Ponente της Τζένοβας την ναυπήγηση ενός μοντέρνου καραβιού (21.000 grt, 185 μέτρα μήκος, 1280 επιβατών, max. speed 21 knots, 2 De Laval steam turbines 44.500 Kw) για την γραμμή Τζένοβας-Μπουένος ¶ϊρες με ενδιάμεσο σταθμό στο Ρίο ντε Τζανέϊρο. Αρχές του 1958 το καράβι είναι έτοιμο και τον Μάρτιο κάνει το παρθενικό του ταξίδι στην γραμμή του Νοτίου Ατλαντικού. Το 1966 λόγω της μείωσης της επιβατικής κίνησης και της μεταναστευτικής ροής προς την Νότιο Αμερική, η Costa συνδυάζει τα δρομολόγια της γραμμής με κρουαζιέρες από το Μαϊάμι προς την Καραϊβική και το 1968 το πλοίο μετασκευάζεται για να αναλάβει τον ρόλο και κρουαζιερόπλοιου με την προσθήκη σαλονιών πλώρα και νέων αναβαθμισμένων κοινόχρηστων χώρων, καλύπτοντας την πάνω περαντζάδα με τζάμια, και μειώνοντας την χωρητικότητα στα πλωριά αμπάρια. Με νέα συνολική χωρητικότητα 840 επιβατών σε μία ενιαία θέση, εκτελεί τον περισσότερο χρόνο κρουαζιέρες οι οποίες εναλλάσσονται με μερικά υπερατλαντικά δρομολόγια προς την Αργεντινή μέχρι το 1972 που πλέον εγκαταλείπεται η γραμμή προς χάριν της κρουαζιέρας. Το 1983 η Costa πουλά το καράβι στην Premier Cruise Line η οποία το μετονομάζει Royale και το βάφει με το κόκκινο χαρακτηριστικό χρώμα που θα αποκτήσουν όλα τα μεταγενέστερα καράβια της. Η Premier με το πρώτο αυτό βαπόρι της ξεκινά 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες προς τις Μπαχάμες από το Port Canaveral με συνολική χωρητικότητα 770 επιβάτες. Το 1986 μετά την απόκτηση του δεύτερου πλοίου της Starship Oceanic (πρώην Oceanic της Home Lines), μετονομάζεται σε Starship Royale. Τα δύο πλοία συνεχίζουν τις 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες προς το Nassau, Bahamas υπό την αιγίδα της Walt Disney World την οποία αντιπροσωπεύει η Premier. Το 1988 πωλείται στην ελληνικών συμφερόντων (οικογένεια Βλασσόπουλου, Π. Βουλγαρίδης, κλπ) Dolphin Cruise Line και αλλάζει πάλι όνομα σε SeaBreeze για να αναβαθμιστεί και πάλι ένα χρόνο αργότερα. Το 1997 η Dolphin συγχωνεύεται και απορροφάται από την Premier και συνεχίζει τις κρουαζιέρες με παραδόξως μπλε χρώμα αυτή την φορά στην γάστρα του, σαν SeaBreeze I (το μάρκετινγκ πωλήσεων του πλοίου πάντως το διαφήμιζε σαν SeaBreeze χωρίς το Ι) μέχρι το 2000 που η Walt Disney World ναυπηγεί δικά της καράβια και η Premier χρεοκοπεί, χάνοντας το μεταφορικό έργο της Walt Disney. Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2000 που η Premier χρεοκοπεί, το πλοίο είναι εν πλω προς το Χάλιφαξ (Nova Scotia) του Καναδά και με την άφιξή του το κατάσχουν οι Καναδικές αρχές με τους ταλαιπωρημένους επιβάτες να προσπαθούν να επαναπατριστούν με διάφορους τρόπους μιας και η Premier έχει κλείσει τις πόρτες της. Τρεις μήνες μετά το καράβι αγοράζεται από την International Shipping Partners (Cruise Ventures III) του Παναμά και αναχωρεί από το Χάλιφαξ που ήταν κατασχεμένο για το Charleston (νότια Καρολίνα) για περαιτέρω μετασκευή. Στις 17 Δεκεμβρίου ενώ πλέει κενό επιβατών με 34 άτομα πλήρωμα έξω από τις ακτές της Βιρτζίνια εν μέσω κακοκαιρίας και τεραστίων κυμάτων εκπέμπει SOS και ο Έλληνας καπετάνιος ενημερώνει τις αρχές ότι έχει ξεκολλήσει ένας ατμολέβητας και ελεύθερος προξενεί ζημιές στο μηχανοστάσιο. Το μηχανοστάσιο γεμίζει νερό από την θάλασσα και οι μηχανές σταματούν να λειτουργούν. Ελικόπτερα του Αμερικανικού Coast Guard συλλέγουν όλα τα μέλη του πληρώματος και το πλοίο που έχει πάρει μεγάλη κλίση βουτάει σε 200 μέτρα βάθος κοντά στο ακρωτήριο Cape Charles της Βιρτζίνια. Η βύθιση του πλοίου θεωρήθηκε ως ύποπτη από τις Αμερικάνικες Αρχές, για την είσπραξη της ασφάλειας. Κατά την έρευνα που ακολούθησε για τα αίτια του ναυαγίου, υπήρξε έντονη αμφισβήτηση των αιτίων του ναυαγίου και το ερώτημα πως ένα πλοίο που σαν σκραπ θα έπιανε μετά βίας 5 εκατομμύρια δολάρια ήταν δυνατόν να είναι ασφαλισμένο για 20. Επιλέον, ο καπετάνιος του αρνήθηκε την βοήθεια ρυμουλκών και δεν πλησίασε τις ακτές της Βιρτζίνια όπως του υποδείχτηκε για να απαγγιάσει το καράβι, αλλά ζήτησε την εκκένωση του σκάφους και από αέρος περισυλλογή. Η βύθιση όμως έγινε σε διεθνή ύδατα και το πλοίο είχε σημαία Παναμά, οπότε την έρευνα συνέχισε ο Παναμάς, μία χώρα που δεν φημίζεται για σοβαρότητα σε παρόμοιες έρευνες.

Με την αρχική του μορφή σαν μεταναστευτικό. Προσέξτε την γενική ομοιότητα σε γραμμές με τα μεταγενέστερα Αυστραλέζικα μεταναστευτικά της Lloyd Triestino Galileo Galilei/Gulielmo Marconi χωρίς βέβαια την πλώρη τύπου CRDA.


Μετά την μετασκευή σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο

Με τα κόκκινα χρώματα της Premier σαν Royale


Σαν SeaBreeze 



Σαν SeaBreeze I με τα τελευταία μπλε χρώματα που φορούσε



πηγή shipsnostalgia, shipspotting

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ένας από τους 10 πίνακες του Stephen J. Card που κοσμούν τα σαλόνια του Costa Victoria:


πηγή simplon.co.uk

----------

